# Did Anyone Apply 4 Mac Pro @ The Makeup Show?



## Beautyeditor! (Jun 3, 2008)

I APPLIED TO FOR THE MAC PRO CARD AT THE MAKEUP SHOW NYC ON MAY 18TH AND WAS WONDERING HOW LONG IT WOULD TAKE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




IM TOO EXCITED AND IMPATIENT


----------



## MACForME (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautyeditor!* 

 
_I APPLIED TO FOR THE MAC PRO CARD AT THE MAKEUP SHOW NYC ON MAY 18TH AND WAS WONDERING HOW LONG IT WOULD TAKE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IM TOO EXCITED AND IMPATIENT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

I was there too, and saw SO many people applying! I was wondering what the benefit of applying at the show was.. I already have mine, so i didn't bother to ask..

I'm curious, because of the mass amount of people, someone who was with me, was going to apply, but just couldn't get near enough..


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Jun 4, 2008)

it takes at least 1 month to process your application. once they email u to confirm, u should receive ur card in about 1-2weeks.
the benefit from applying at the makeup show is that u can apply to get the 40% artist discount without actually showing any makeup artist credentials that the MAC pro program requires.


----------



## tchristi (Jun 15, 2008)

why they do not check credentials?


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Jun 15, 2008)

when's the next make up show?


----------



## tchristi (Jun 15, 2008)

next sat and sun in pasadena,ca


----------



## bby112 (Jun 16, 2008)

just wondering do anyone have the address? pasadena, ca?

Also, how does this work?  like do you just show up or you have to buy tickets?


----------



## tchristi (Jun 16, 2008)

tonight was the last night to purchase tickets online for a cheaper pricehttp://www.makeupartistshow.com/ , but it can still be purchased the day of for more, and i was wondering the same thing about showing up.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bby112* 

 
_just wondering do anyone have the address? pasadena, ca?

Also, how does this work? like do you just show up or you have to buy tickets?_

 
IMATS/LA 2006


----------



## astronaut (Jun 18, 2008)

Oooh looks like anyone can go. Even children 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Beautyeditor! (Jun 18, 2008)

SO I JUST SPOKE TO CUSTOMER SERVICE AT MAC PRO AND THE YOUNG LADY SAID THE APPLICATIONS FROM THE MAKEUP SHOW NYC WERE JUST BEING PROCESSED LAST WEEK AND THIS WEEK!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THE MAKEUP SHOW WAS MAY 18TH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT HEY I UNDERSTAND THEY MUST HAVE A ZILLION APLLICATIONS TO GO THROUGH. SO SHE SAID I SHOULD BE RECIEVING IT IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS!

PATIENTLY WAITING...


----------



## Celly (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tchristi* 

 
_why they do not check credentials?_

 
I applied for one at the IMATS last Saturday they dont check for credentials. They just assumed everyone who was their were MUA. So I paid the $35 on my debit card and she signed me up for the MAC PRO Class on Sunday the 29th. So I am excited.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn, can someone apply for me?


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

when your membership expires (if you applied through one of the shows), can you renew it by applying again at another show?


----------



## Celly (Jun 25, 2008)

You can renew it online on the MAC PRO site, mail it in or renew it at a trade show either one is fine.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 25, 2008)

the benefits of applying to answer someones question is that they dont ask you to show proof of being in the industry. just for showing up to the convention shows your interest. so you dont have to deal with sending in all the paper work.


----------

